# jails issue after 100Mbps



## cgigeek (May 3, 2011)

Hi first of all, hi people, I am cgigeek, been reading FreeBSD forums for years now 

Now to business:
I have some decent servers, Dual Duo 3G with any web-server mrtg ends up with downtime, like only a straight line each 30 mins to an hour, not the normal downtime if a web-server has died, or server rebooting, a single line all the way to the bottom, or almost all the way to the bottom.
I have checked server and it has not died, nor has the webserver died, it only happens in excess of 100Mbps, it's almost like the network vanishes for a second.


```
last pid: 31435;  load averages:  0.01,  0.05,  0.00                                     up 2+03:08:13  22:17:05
25 processes:  1 running, 24 sleeping
CPU:  0.2% user,  0.0% nice,  1.5% system,  0.0% interrupt, 98.3% idle
Mem: 1160M Active, 5265M Inact, 1134M Wired, 334M Cache, 828M Buf, 22M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 16K Used, 4096M Free
```


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2011)

It's quite possible the measurements are incorrect. Check the MRTG configuration. When it's unable to get a new value it will either use the last measured result or zero. Both will result in a flat line.


----------



## cgigeek (May 3, 2011)

While installing munin-master in the jail I saw the server freeze while downloading some munin files, and the graph had the hole again.


----------



## cgigeek (May 3, 2011)

Ok, basically the jail cannot do much more then 100MBPS, when it does not, it freezes, not so the host.

rc.conf: 

```
ifconfig_em0="inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.  netmask 255.255.255.0"
```


```
ifconfig : media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>
```


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2011)

I doubt this has anything to do with a jail as it uses the same network stack as the host.


----------



## cgigeek (May 4, 2011)

Think this is an em0 1000 procurve thing, settled auto-1000 on procurve and test server reached 150M without problems. Will test tomorrow again on peak traffic.

Thanks SirDice.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2011)

ProCurve? That's an HP switch, isn't it? You must mean Intel PRO/1000.


----------



## cgigeek (May 4, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ProCurve? That's an HP switch, isn't it? You must mean Intel PRO/1000.



Procurve Switch plus Intel PRO/1000, setting auto-1000 solved the problem, intel nic could not negotiate pass 110Mbps with web traffic but could rsync at 300MBPS, go figure.


----------

